# Finally heres my Pitbull/Lab mix



## TheBullBeastLover (Jul 18, 2007)

Here i finally got her up here she is her names Butterscotch tell me wat u think i have more picz if u dont like this one or if its too blury it came off my cell lol:thumbsup:


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

im lovin her


----------



## TheBullBeastLover (Jul 18, 2007)

Thank you shes spoiled rotten lol:angeldevi


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

Awww... She's cute.


----------



## TheBullBeastLover (Jul 18, 2007)

Thank you who thought a pit mix could look so good lol but yeah im taking more picz of her tommorow she's just so hyper lol


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

She's adorable. You've got a very cute puppy. I like her name too.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

She is very cute.. and sweet looking.


----------



## Midwest Bully (May 10, 2006)

*Awwww! She's cute, and i really love her name* up:


----------



## maggiesmommie (Jul 17, 2007)

Cuteness...we were looking at a lap/pit mix but he ended up being aggressive. They said he stops being aggressive after he gets to know you...I was like um no thanks (we have Davids neices around all the time)


----------



## TheBullBeastLover (Jul 18, 2007)

Yea the pit i was originally going to get was named joshua he was mixed with bulldog and apbt i think thats wat they told me. He ended up attacking his roomy lol and they had to put him to sleep he had a beautiful color he was gray and white like a blue pit but had little stripes on his back. But i dont think i could have done better now that i have butterscotch shes spoiled already.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

they were stupid for pitting a pitbull in a cage with another animal in the first place! Ignorant people putting the dog down for something that comes natural... Butterscotch is gorgeous and it looks like you've made the right decision!


----------



## Judy (Dec 12, 2005)

Ooh she's a beauty!


----------



## BlueDavis (Jul 29, 2006)

DOnt mean to take over thread or anything...but look at this mix...came from an accidental disaster! lol what i've been calling it since..it's a pit/husky mix


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

that dog has beautiful eyes!


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

those ears a crazy lol


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Awww Butterscotch is a cute little thing. I glad that you are happy with her.

That other dog is a beauty too I love those crazy ears.


----------



## BlueDavis (Jul 29, 2006)

yeah lol they really are crazy he's one of a accidental litter i had with my bullie..he's not the prettiest however i'll show a pic later on of the prettiest


----------



## TheBullBeastLover (Jul 18, 2007)

Lol Butterscotch is begiining to look more bully everyday besides that one ear and her small head lol but shes a beaut to be a pit mix shes startin to really get muscle toned and her chest getting broader too im not sure but if things keep going she might grow into a nice pit mix


----------



## luvzya (Jul 18, 2007)

ain't she a cutey pie... lookin all innocent...


----------

